# Kamikaze Attacks



## COWHER (Dec 31, 2007)

i thought this was kinda shocking I never viewed the Kamikaze Attacks as being so 9/11/2001 reminiscent.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9185565231301523821&q=KAMIKAZI+ATTACKS&total=318&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2">http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... &plindex=2</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2007)

Unless it's unexpected, the kamikaze attacks have been rendered obsolete by modern radar and weapons.

Can you imagine the damage flying a commercial airliner into an aircraft carrier could do if they didn't know it was coming???!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 31, 2007)

They were something else, sent on a mission knowing you would not return. Thats got to be tough, regardless of the cause.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> They were something else, sent on a mission knowing you would not return. Thats got to be tough, regardless of the cause.


I assume most of them went willingly. Many of our men went on missions were most didn't return, not willingly. That has to be worse.


----------



## dorton (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats some amazing footage.


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

I had to watch a lecture on the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki a couple of weeks ago... the whole situation (for both sides) was such a horrible point in human history


----------



## greentriple (Jan 1, 2008)

What's even more sad Nat is that we've learned so little, or at least our actions seem to show it. We have contemporary examples of such conduct and the future does not look any better.


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

indeed. le sigh. What really got me was / is how humanity is completely removed from the equation.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe we need to move to Canada. They don't seem to have too many enemies or involved in many wars!!


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

we're in afganistan right now though I think we have less then 100 soldiers killed. I am of the opinion that we wouldn't have so many wars if corporations and business would stay out of politics (note, I said MOST wars, not all wars)


----------



## greentriple (Jan 1, 2008)

So, true Nat. When I was around your age I was reading about our violent involvement in South America and Africa. We had the War on Drugs, the War on Communism and now it's the War on Terror. There is always an "enemy" to feed, fuel and fortify the military industrial complex. It's where big money is, has been and unfortunately will be.

As for Canada, well I'd prefer Mexico. Nicer weather, better food and drink and they don't go to war much either. Plus, I speak the language, can't quite figure out "Canadianese"


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

We need to have a War on Corporations and Politics!! Too much greed and corruption!! Spread the money around! Go Hillary!!! :twisted:


----------



## Mike (Jan 1, 2008)

Interesting......


----------



## nat (Jan 1, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> We need to have a War on Corporations and Politics!! Too much greed and corruption!! Spread the money around! Go Hillary!!! :twisted:



well that's an easy one. Stop buying stuff. ha ha. or more realistically, stop falling into the trap of "needing" so much stuff. Corporations are only so because they have convinced people they need their product. And yes, we need to war against politicians. Whatever happened to the good ol' philosophers of democracy that insisted that if you simply vote for someone rather than actually participate in the government... you actually aren't participating at all. 

god I hope I am not opening a can of worms


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

nat said:


> well that's an easy one. Stop buying stuff. ha ha. or more realistically, stop falling into the trap of "needing" so much stuff. Corporations are only so because they have convinced people they need their product.


The stores (corporations) target women with tempting ads to get them into the store and then place more tempting items at every corner to get them to buy more. Therefore, the spending too much is the fault of the corporations, greedy to make more money! Yes, there are stores that target men!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the horse flies around my way during the summer...freakin things will do anything just to get a bite on ya


----------

